# HENS



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm hunting roosters in central MN. Its not the best place for pheasants but we do kick up a few here and there. My question is, the ratio of rooster to hen is about 1-8. Is that normal? Is there anything that I can do to help out the roosters?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

You want a lot more hens then roosters. One rooster will service a lot of hens.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

it will always be like that the only way u can help the roosters not to shoot them


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wildllife people say 10-1 hens over roosters by spring is enough.They also say that you cannot hunt them down lower than 10-3 in a normal year.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I know that you need more hens then roosters, but it just gets a frusterating when you walk a mile and only see hens. The thing is that I think we shot all the roosters around here. We havent seen any for a long time. Ever the farmers said that they havent see one for a while either. We only shoot 4. Would that dent the population enough do to anything bad?


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Late season rooster are smart.....if you pressured them too much the moved on!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We are the ONLY people that hunt them here, nobody hunts them here because there are not many here. I just want to know if there is anythign that I could do for the pheasant population next year.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Sure. Habitat management programs. Instead of the farmers planting from ditch to ditch have them leave some grass and cattails around for nesting and cover. You drive through MN this time of year and it is just bare field after bare field. No cover for wintering birds and no cover for breeding hens to raise roosters.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

It may be that you are SEEING few roosters, but they are around. Roosters tend to be smarter/more wary than hens. So even though you aren't seeing them, I'd guess they're there.


----------

